# GET A JOB ALREADY!!



## StaffyDaddy

I'm just curious to see what people do for a living... I know some of us work endless jobs and some actually like what they do.. So whatever it is state your case!!


I for example run a retail location for a bedding chain. it's a family owned business. It's jaime's parents company, and it's boring sometimes but theres nothing like family owned!!


----------



## FloorCandy

StaffyDaddy said:


> I'm just curious to see what people do for a living... I know some of us work endless jobs and some actually like what they do.. So whatever it is state your case!!
> 
> I for example run a retail location for a bedding chain. it's a family owned business. It's jaime's parents company, and it's boring sometimes but theres nothing like family owned!!


I want a memory foam mattress like no one's business, but being unemployed, I think I will have to wait a while lol.


----------



## meganc66

I work at a dog grooming salon, I'm an apprentice there, but I pretty much know most of it and often times run the show  I'm not a workaholic but I like what I do... but i DO feel very relieved when i get some time off. haha


----------



## StaffyDaddy

FloorCandy said:


> I want a memory foam mattress like no one's business, but being unemployed, I think I will have to wait a while lol.


if youre ever seriously considering memory foam or latex, simmons comforpedic is the way to go. don't fall for the tempurpedic spiel, its the oldest technology and a third of their price goes into advertising. so if you spend 3K, 1K just went to sending people those little foam blocks and making more commercials.

this is to anyone.. not trying to advertise or anything, but if anyone is close to oklahoma, or is willing to pay for freight from our locations, i ensure the best prices on any simmons bed. that's the only company worth the brand name!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

meganc66 said:


> I work at a dog grooming salon, I'm an apprentice there, but I pretty much know most of it and often times run the show  I'm not a workaholic but I like what I do... but i DO feel very relieved when i get some time off. haha


if you feel any sort of relief at the end, it's still just a job :rofl::rofl:

but thats cool that youre doing your thing at least with the critters you love


----------



## Jenna23

StaffyDaddy said:


> if youre ever seriously considering memory foam or latex, simmons comforpedic is the way to go. don't fall for the tempurpedic spiel, its the oldest technology and a third of their price goes into advertising. so if you spend 3K, 1K just went to sending people those little foam blocks and making more commercials.
> 
> this is to anyone.. not trying to advertise or anything, but if anyone is close to oklahoma, or is willing to pay for freight from our locations, i ensure the best prices on any simmons bed. that's the only company worth the brand name!!


LOL, I just bought a Vera Wang latex bed...OMgoodness it's like heaven, I have a heard time getting out of bed in the morning. Ut's great after 2 hours of jiu jitsu lol. Latex is the way to go memory foam sucks. It takes forever to go back to normal.

Oh yeah..OP..I'm a student so I do that for a living


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Jenna23 said:


> LOL, I just bought a Vera Wang latex bed...OMgoodness it's like heaven, I have a heard time getting out of bed in the morning. Ut's great after 2 hours of jiu jitsu lol. Latex is the way to go memory foam sucks. It takes forever to go back to normal.


thats where youre wrong. i love latex too my bed has both in it. the older crap does take forever but the simmons brand foam is by far the fastest acting, and sleeps the coolest.

and we were offered the vera wang latex line.. but its all synthetic not natural just doesnt have the feel of the latex we carry already lol

its all a matter of taste though.. but i have to say ALL foam is the way to go, wether its memory foam or latex or both... Nothing as good for your back as that.


----------



## xx69felicax

I work at Hooters, good money and easier than ever.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

xx69felicax said:


> I work at Hooters, good money and easier than ever.


haha cant forget them wings! lol go bentley sauce!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## FloorCandy

StaffyDaddy is it true that the dust mites and stuff that live in regular mattresses can't live in foam? I read that you mattress gains a ton of weight over the years from mites and stuff, and was pretty grossed out.


----------



## Hirihat

I work in an office....some days it sucks and others it's fine but it's just a job!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

FloorCandy said:


> StaffyDaddy is it true that the dust mites and stuff that live in regular mattresses can't live in foam? I read that you mattress gains a ton of weight over the years from mites and stuff, and was pretty grossed out.


if it doesnt contain memory foam, latex, or a complete dustmite cover(that zips all around) then yes your bed is still suseptable to it. every ten years, an unprotected bed will double it's weight. and thats no BS


----------



## StaffyDaddy

...btw you guys can call me O.Z. 

i mean you can call me StaffyDaddy if you want but if you wanna call me by name there ya go


----------



## Jenna23

GROSS and YOU sleep on that! ***gags***


----------



## Jenna23

StaffyDaddy said:


> ...btw you guys can call me O.Z.
> 
> i mean you can call me StaffyDaddy if you want but if you wanna call me by name there ya go


Just to clarify b/c I want to be correct...O.Z. like ounce or like OZ as in wizard of OZ or does one just say each individual letter like "o""z"


----------



## StaffyDaddy

people just say it like Oh Zee... like the abbreviation for a zip. yep. the name started when i was younger, it stuck and now its my stagename too


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Jenna23 said:


> GROSS and YOU sleep on that! ***gags***


ahemm i dont. i have a baller bed. i sleep on all foam baby! yahhh!


----------



## Jenna23

StaffyDaddy said:


> ahemm i dont. i have a baller bed. i sleep on all foam baby! yahhh!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: I didn't mean you in particular I just meant you like everyone. 
Lmao at baller bed bahaha

BTW...thank you for the pronunciation Oh Zee


----------



## StaffyDaddy

well its O.Z. but whatever hahaha

ANYWAY GUYS!! WHERE DO YOU WORK? AND WHAT DO YOU DO?


----------



## megz

that went random there for a minute LOL!!

my sister owns a local restaurant where i wait tables. not my dream job, but it gets me outta the house and puts some money in my pocket. my husband is the head of the kitchen so it's nice to work with family.


----------



## MISSAPBT

I'm a junior graphic designer, the reason i say junior is cuz i dont have the "paper" to say i am a GD. But i produce the same work as someone that has studied


----------



## performanceknls

I own a dog training business and I am an animal wrangler for movies. I also have a program called "Doggie Boot Camp" where the dogs are sent from all over the country and locally for training. I have had the pleasure of training dogs for Ernie Sims of the Detroit Lions as an example. It is a great business and I love what I do.

Ya all are lucky because soon my internet training site will be open soon and then no more free advise, so ask away while you can! lol

Custom K9 Performance Dog Training

You can check out some of the movies I have done on my website, look under animal wrangling.


----------



## American_Pit13

I care for exotic animals ( kangaroos ect.) and Handle and raise a variety of birds, tho as most know I am pregnant and am off working right now and am enjoying sitting and being lazy collecting unemployment lol..


----------



## StaffyDaddy

megz said:


> that went random there for a minute LOL!!
> 
> my sister owns a local restaurant where i wait tables. not my dream job, but it gets me outta the house and puts some money in my pocket. my husband is the head of the kitchen so it's nice to work with family.


good deal. my first 4 jobs were waiting tables. depending on where you work, you can make HELLA money im talkin 600 plus a week


----------



## StaffyDaddy

american_pit13 said:


> I care for exotic animals ( kangaroos ect.) and Handle and raise a variety of birds, tho as most know I am pregnant and am off working right now and am enjoying sitting and being lazy collecting unemployment lol..


hey being a momma is a job in itself im man enough to say that!


----------



## BmoreTrue

I work in my family Business. We have a chain (well 3) care stereo shops in and around Baltimore called Poptronics. We do car audio video and security and specialize in custom installs.....theres also another facet of the Business called The House of Foam. We sell foam rubber for a variety of purposes. The two are completley unrelated.

these links should take you to our facebook pages.

Login | Facebook

Login | Facebook


----------



## BmoreTrue

StaffyDaddy said:


> good deal. my first 4 jobs were waiting tables. depending on where you work, you can make HELLA money im talkin 600 plus a week


i know waiters who can pull $400+ on a good night


----------



## Jenna23

*Update to ME...YAY!*

I just got an email from the California Youth Parole Dept. and my clearance came back clean :angeldevi So I will be starting my internship on July 7th. If all goes well I'll be doing THAT for a living. :thumbsup:


----------



## BmoreTrue

MAX TAKES A BITE OUT OF THE COMPETITION!










































He's def our store mascot


----------



## StaffyDaddy

i love seeing doggies at workplaces! hahaha tearin up a best buy t shirt

ill hook u up on a bed if you hook me up with some w7s and a mono d block haha


----------



## BmoreTrue

sorry a few more of max at work


----------



## StaffyDaddy

This is awesome everyone!


----------



## BmoreTrue

StaffyDaddy said:


> i love seeing doggies at workplaces! hahaha tearin up a best buy t shirt
> 
> ill hook u up on a bed if you hook me up with some w7s and a mono d block haha


haha we sell beds too! (i know its werid)


----------



## cass0407

Well I am a SAHM of 3 and I also babysit 2 other babies about 3 days a week and of course I take care of out 6 dogs. Yes, I am a busy woman! The hubby works in a warehouse and does all kinds of crap there! I am starting school in January to become a vet tech.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Constantly learning the foreclosure business inside and out. My mom's been specializing in foreclosures the last 10-13 years. She's going to be retiring soon so I'm working on filling her shoes.


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Well I work at a nursing home and cook. I cook them 2 square meals a day. Whoo Hoo. Also doin online schooling to become a vet tech. I do some grooming on the side for extra cash at a friends shop.


----------



## OldFortKennels

Im a fireman. Been working for the fire dept nearly 10 years now. When Im not at the firehall I train and shoe horses. I sometimes work cattle for people and assist the vets with big cow related jobs. Oh and on my time off, I train some of the best pulldogs around!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

OldFortKennels said:


> vets with big cowjobs.


Andy I had to... I hope you understand LMAO


----------



## OldFortKennels

hahaha had to edit!


----------



## redog

Im a turd farmer full time and a 3rd generation painting contractor in the chicago area. I restore churches and theaters. even some frank lloyd wright stuff. its like living a dream that my grandfather set up just for me.


----------



## damiadogg

i work on a drilling rig. i am a motor hand. i love it! i have been doing it for alittle over 3 1/2 years.


----------



## damiadogg

BmoreTrue said:


> sorry a few more of max at work


how in the hell did you get him to not eat all that styrafoam???
my dog would have been all over it.


----------



## Carriana

I am a staff accountant for a sightseeing company that operates in Vancouver, BC. I work at the corporate office in Seattle. Our CEO also owns and runs approximately 12 other succesful companies from mortgage funds, green home building, to a luxury charter bus company (hence the branch off into sightseeing). I actually love what I do as the company I was brought in for was brand new when I started and I got to build my job from the ground up.


----------



## Rampage_Cara

I am in the United States Air Force


----------



## PBGoodDogs

Certified Ophthalmic Assistant, currently attending fake college to become a licensed psychologist. 

*****by fake I mean online*****


----------



## Daynes

I work in administration and admissions for continuing education at a college. Technically I am temporary until October where the person I am covering for has the opportunity to come back, I am hoping she won't lol. Once Tanner is more mellow and trained I will get to bring him to work occasionally.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I am the store manager of a smoothie shop.......Baller..NOT...LMAO


----------



## DaddyDiezel

> I care for exotic animals ( kangaroos ect.) and Handle and raise a variety of birds, tho as most know I am pregnant and am off working right now and am enjoying sitting and being lazy collecting unemployment lol..


I didnt know... Congrats on the pregnancy !

I'm a tech support rep for dvd/vcr combos, tv's, lcd/crt monitors, digital converter boxes...multiple companies with multiple electronic products. It's a cubicle job, been there two years, but it works around my schedule. So yeah...when you guys call for support ? Please make sure the things plugged in and remember...red to red, white to white, yellow to yellow ! LoL...

I'm also going to school for an AA in Criminal Justice, and I graduate in 6 months. I'll be reapplying for the CHP come Oct.

And I'll laugh with you Roxy, cuz I'm not BAAAAALLLIIIIIN' either ! :roll:


----------



## lazarus2345

I was with Pepsi for several years running a route, but now I work at a steak house as a delivery driver. Nothing like delivering a couple of T-Bones or Filet Mignon and have someones chihuahua or yorkie trying to shred your shoes and having to smile at them hoping they will tip you. Oh well got some prospects that will pan out soon hopefully.


----------



## BmoreTrue

damiadogg said:


> how in the hell did you get him to not eat all that styrafoam???
> my dog would have been all over it.


max doesnt eat the foam he loves to lay in it....all day long he just moves to different pieces of foam....its a dogs dream....he likes to shred up the cotton batting and make a mess


----------



## belindabone

StaffyDaddy said:


> if it doesnt contain memory foam, latex, or a complete dustmite cover(that zips all around) then yes your bed is still suseptable to it. every ten years, an unprotected bed will double it's weight. and thats no BS


that IS gross!!!!


----------



## belindabone

im a photographer,and own my own studio/business


----------



## chic4pits

i'm an admin assit. for a home health. going back for my RN this fall, yea!! everyone says it's easier than LPN so...wish me luck!! at lest i can start with my RN classes insted of having to go back and start over tho, all my credits carry, which amazed me cuz it's been 6 yrs. now that i've been outta collage..oh twell, i'm not complaining, so hopefully it wont take me as long to finish my school.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

I own a sign business here in Chattanooga.

You can see a few things i've done here: Willie Spurgeon Signs - Signs & Designs of all Kinds!


----------



## chic4pits

performanceknls said:


> I own a dog training business and I am an animal wrangler for movies. I also have a program called "Doggie Boot Camp" where the dogs are sent from all over the country and locally for training. I have had the pleasure of training dogs for Ernie Sims of the Detroit Lions as an example. It is a great business and I love what I do.
> 
> Ya all are lucky because soon my internet training site will be open soon and then no more free advise, so ask away while you can! lol
> 
> Custom K9 Performance Dog Training
> 
> You can check out some of the movies I have done on my website, look under animal wrangling.


that's neat! my webfilter wont let me open up the site, but what movies have you worked on? or better yet, what kinda animals have you worked with? just dogs? or more?


----------



## chic4pits

damiadogg said:


> i work on a drilling rig. i am a motor hand. i love it! i have been doing it for alittle over 3 1/2 years.


you work offshore? my bro in law does that, he's a head crewman or whatever you call them, he's a crain operator


----------



## Mara

Unemployed recent graduate for the loss.... haha...should add that my degree was is in Finance so I guess double loss for the time being...anyone have any contacts in NJ/NY area? haaa At least it gives me plenty of time to spend with my pup as she grows!


----------



## rscan925

full time student looking to graduate and move on in life... but for now its just school and im a Clerk for Savemart Grocery Store.


----------



## rscan925

BmoreTrue said:


> I work in my family Business. We have a chain (well 3) care stereo shops in and around Baltimore called Poptronics. We do car audio video and security and specialize in custom installs.....theres also another facet of the Business called The House of Foam. We sell foam rubber for a variety of purposes. The two are completley unrelated.
> 
> these links should take you to our facebook pages.
> 
> Login | Facebook
> 
> Login | Facebook


are you going to continue the music business out here in Oakland?


----------



## beccapottersays

i work at panera.

its not really even a job.
its something to occupy my 
time for 3 -4 days a week.

i did manage a wawa tho. and made BANK. over $50,000 which at 18yrs old, and no college is AWESOME. [thats a foodmarket/gas station for those who haven't heard of them.] but i discovered a lot of things that my boss was 
doing wrong, and so my boss came in and fired me for "stealing" after she refunded me, my breakfast for that day, two days after i had brought everything to her boss' attention.

but wawa overall, was a great job.
i had worked there for a little over a year.

waiting tables. did that. worked at a friendlys awhile back.
easily walked out with over $250 each morning.


----------



## melrosdog

I'm a vet tech part time and a mom full time. I love both jobs!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Roxy_Nie said:


> I am the store manager of a smoothie shop.......Baller..NOT...LMAO


hey at least youre managing and not being managed!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

lazarus2345 said:


> I was with Pepsi for several years running a route, but now I work at a steak house as a delivery driver. Nothing like delivering a couple of T-Bones or Filet Mignon and have someones chihuahua or yorkie trying to shred your shoes and having to smile at them hoping they will tip you. Oh well got some prospects that will pan out soon hopefully.


if you know theyre not gonna tip just send the little buggers on a 10 foot adventure! lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy

NEELA said:


> Constantly learning the foreclosure business inside and out. My mom's been specializing in foreclosures the last 10-13 years. She's going to be retiring soon so I'm working on filling her shoes.


when you can forclose on a bad ass house and sell it to me for the low low holla at me!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Daynes said:


> I work in administration and admissions for continuing education at a college. Technically I am temporary until October where the person I am covering for has the opportunity to come back, I am hoping she won't lol. Once Tanner is more mellow and trained I will get to bring him to work occasionally.


Just show her up. Overwork and make her boss like you more  I'm sure you can pull that one off!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Rampage_Cara said:


> I am in the United States Air Force


wooo hooo thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

redog said:


> Im a turd farmer full time and a 3rd generation painting contractor in the chicago area. I restore churches and theaters. even some frank lloyd wright stuff. its like living a dream that my grandfather set up just for me.


i visited A LOT of the frank lloyd wright buildings in the chicago area.. isnt it all NE? I could be off maybe its SE lol

Anyway I love Chicago. Texas will always be home but if I had to stay in the midwest anywhere thats where it would be!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

performanceknls said:


> I own a dog training business and I am an animal wrangler for movies. I also have a program called "Doggie Boot Camp" where the dogs are sent from all over the country and locally for training. I have had the pleasure of training dogs for Ernie Sims of the Detroit Lions as an example. It is a great business and I love what I do.
> 
> Ya all are lucky because soon my internet training site will be open soon and then no more free advise, so ask away while you can! lol
> 
> Custom K9 Performance Dog Training
> 
> You can check out some of the movies I have done on my website, look under animal wrangling.


see i liked ya til your last statement.. ask while we can! lol JUST KIDDING that's cool maybe I'll send Chino to Boot Camp :woof:


----------



## BmoreTrue

if anyone needs the hookup on a car stereo (or TV!!!) hollR!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

BmoreTrue said:


> if anyone needs the hookup on a car stereo (or TV!!!) hollR!!


i already told you wassup i need some JL Audio in my life lol


----------



## BmoreTrue

we don't do JL our main line of woofers and amps is kicker...we have other stuff too but JL is not among them. im going to post a thread in the lounge with pics of my setup


----------



## StaffyDaddy

BmoreTrue said:


> we don't do JL our main line of woofers and amps is kicker...we have other stuff too but JL is not among them. im going to post a thread in the lounge with pics of my setup


ohh man i can't stand kicker. sorry we cant do business!! lol


----------



## redog

My jeep is full f kicker stuff and it alright. I like that it gets covered in mud and keeps working. now if I can put a head unit in that wont take a crap everytime it gets wet! Ive put 2 sony's in every year since I got it


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

StaffyDaddy said:


> ohh man i can't stand kicker. sorry we cant do business!! lol


I didnt like Kicker to much til I got to sit in Alma Gates Explorer a few years back. Been a Kicker fan ever since! JL is also very good though. I'm really a RF fan most of all.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

I like JL for its superior bass quality even at the higher levels... Ive used all sorts of generations of kickers, and nothing sounded as clear as a W7. Nothing packs the punch and leaves the mids and highs intact like good ol JL. I know it's pricey but I'd rather put my money there then with anything else.


----------



## BmoreTrue

StaffyDaddy said:


> I like JL for its superior bass quality even at the higher levels... Ive used all sorts of generations of kickers, and nothing sounded as clear as a W7. Nothing packs the punch and leaves the mids and highs intact like good ol JL. I know it's pricey but I'd rather put my money there then with anything else.


i wish you could hear mine....im not even using kickers highest end.....just a single 15" CVR and their 400RMS mono D amp and 350rms 4ch. They have a new woofer out called the solo classic (actually the original solobaric revamped and rereleased)....in a small sealed box they are sooo frickin tight and clean


----------



## StaffyDaddy

i'm 23 but old enough to be set in my ways LMAO

if you want to send me a floor model just to show me go on ahead lol


----------



## BmoreTrue

StaffyDaddy said:


> i'm 23 but old enough to be set in my ways LMAO
> 
> if you want to send me a floor model just to show me go on ahead lol


and im a born and bred salesman hah! werd on bein 23! i am the same age


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

I'll be 30 this year and helped put together my first system with my neighbor when I was 13. I bought a s10 at 14 and put 2 Crunch 15's in it. Got rid of those and went with 6 - 8's in 2 truck boxes behind the seat. Then went to 2-RF dvc 12's. Thats when I got into DB drag. After that put 8 - JL 12's in a Blazer. The best one we ever did was 14 - JL 10's in the extended cab of a 98 s10. We put all amps, batteries, & capaciters in the bed. Got it all complete from scratch in just over 2 weeks. It hammered but really couldnt get enough airspace so we dropped it to 12 - 10's. Picked up a couple db's by dropping down.

Man, ya'll are taking me back to the old days! We just put a Pioneer 12" in my brothers 96 s10 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## BmoreTrue

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> I'll be 30 this year and helped put together my first system with my neighbor when I was 13. I bought a s10 at 14 and put 2 Crunch 15's in it. Got rid of those and went with 6 - 8's in 2 truck boxes behind the seat. Then went to 2-RF dvc 12's. Thats when I got into DB drag. After that put 8 - JL 12's in a Blazer. The best one we ever did was 14 - JL 10's in the extended cab of a 98 s10. We put all amps, batteries, & capaciters in the bed. Got it all complete from scratch in just over 2 weeks. It hammered but really couldnt get enough airspace so we dropped it to 12 - 10's. Picked up a couple db's by dropping down.
> 
> Man, ya'll are taking me back to the old days! We just put a Pioneer 12" in my brothers 96 s10 a couple weeks ago.


dig out some pics and post them in teh threa di put int he lounge!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

BmoreTrue said:


> dig out some pics and post them in teh threa di put int he lounge!


We did the big system in the s10 in 2000. My best friends older brother got killed in a car wreck and we built that system and competed in memory of him (raising money for awareness). All the others were even before that. I'll have to dig through and see what all old pics I can find! (& scan them cause we didnt have digital cameras back then!!!)


----------



## jbh38

I am a Sr. Registered Client Service Associate with Morgan Stanley Smith Barney....
which is a fancy way of saying I am a broker's assistant, and I am licensed to buy and sell stocks, bonds, whatever


----------



## performanceknls

chic4pits said:


> that's neat! my webfilter wont let me open up the site, but what movies have you worked on? or better yet, what kinda animals have you worked with? just dogs? or more?


I just took this off my website and I made it so there links work. You can read more about each movie and see trailers.

We just finished "The killer inside me" with Jessica Alba, Kate Hudson, and Casey Affleck. We used rabbits on the film for a night shoot.

Her is more info on that movie The Killer Inside Me (2010)

Custom K-9 Performance has been providing wrangling services since 2004. We 
can provide trained animals to fit your needs such as

Any breed of Dog

Any breed of Cat

Rabbits

Birds (please contact us for options, no large predatory birds)

Small animals such as Hamsters, Ferrets, Rats, and more

Small live stock call for more options

We have more options available on request. Please Email us or call (505) 916-0093
Teamsters 492
Projects worked on by Custom K-9 Performance
Spy School (AKA Doubting Thomas) click here for more info
We provided all the animals for this film including rats
Love, Lies, Bleeding Click her for more info
This film had us use a dog to go after an actor from behind a fence
Saint John of Las Vegas Click here for more info
This film called for a dog to go after the actors in a junk yard
Gamer Click here for more info
We provided a pack of dogs that needed to run by the actor. The dogs were 
protecting a mansion.
Sunshine Cleaning click here for more info
We provided cats and rabbits for this film

Custom K-9 Performance has also used dogs in billboard advertisements and has 
had articles in People Magazine and Business Weekly.


----------



## mygirlmaile

Im a nanny.  BEST JOB EVERRRR. Getting paid to do things I love to do. I travel places Id never go and stay in hotels and resorts I could never afford if it werent for my second family (thats what I call them...lol.) Not to mention I love the little girl I nanny. I also take her bigger sister to horse shows (also somthing I love). YAYYY for the best job ever!  haha.


----------



## Nick'sLeila

I'm a vet tech, and hopefully in a few more years a vet.


----------



## PullDawgPits

Jeff and I steal cars LOL, seriously I run the office and he repo's cars. We also have a horse boarding facility and I teach hunter/jumper. Full time mom to two kids and 16 dogs.

We have lots of free time...NOT! LOL

Stephanie


----------



## mygirlmaile

PullDawgPits said:


> Jeff and I steal cars LOL, seriously I run the office and he repo's cars. We also have a horse boarding facility and I teach hunter/jumper. Full time mom to two kids and 16 dogs.
> 
> We have lots of free time...NOT! LOL
> 
> Stephanie


HUNTER/JUMPER!!! Yayyyy!!! Theres another one on this site!!! I ride H/J. Do you do shows at all??


----------



## PullDawgPits

I showed for years, worked my way through college riding "catch rides" at shows. lol

My kids and students show but mostly on the local hunter/jumper circuit, with the dogs and all the traveling we do for dog shows it doesn't lend much time for horse shows that aren't near by.

Stephanie


----------



## Nizmo

im from P-town, Or. this city raised me to be a sales man


----------



## razors_edge

i work at a furniture store but they sell everything from lamps, to salt shakers, u name it they have it but its very expensive, i seen people go in the store and spend 10 thousand dollars on some ish that they dont even need or use.....its crazy....alot of houston rockets basketball players come in there and buy stuff for their wives, or the wives come in there themselves....i do this full time


then i go to school for network system support 4 days a week for 5 hours a day.........


----------



## BmoreTrue

redog said:


> My jeep is full f kicker stuff and it alright. I like that it gets covered in mud and keeps working. now if I can put a head unit in that wont take a crap everytime it gets wet! Ive put 2 sony's in every year since I got it


get a marine bezel/cover.....its a little plastic (usually clear) cover that can flip up and down to cover the head unit...they use em on boats all the time. kicker also makes soem nice marine equipment...i have a customer with more spkrs on the outside of his car then the inside (he's kind of a whacko)


----------



## Diesels_Mama

Rampage_Cara said:


> I am in the United States Air Force


Same here... i'm a grease monkey in the air force... Weapons Maintenance. Its ok at times since i'm my own boss pretty much. It just sucks because i'm accountable for EVERYTHING...
Sorry if i brought this post back up, im bored and browsing through the lounge topics. I'm gonna be stuck at work for a loooong time!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Diesels_Mama said:


> Same here... i'm a grease monkey in the air force... Weapons Maintenance. Its ok at times since i'm my own boss pretty much. It just sucks because i'm accountable for EVERYTHING...


Hmmm

I need an AR 15 with an extra drum... no big deal if one goes missin right? LMAO


----------



## Diesels_Mama

ahaha... not THOSE kind of weapons! the BIGGER ones... like Bombs and Missiles


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Diesels_Mama said:


> ahaha... not THOSE kind of weapons! the BIGGER ones... like Bombs and Missiles


I'll take one of each please


----------



## Sadie's Dad

I am an Apprentice Electrician. Waitin for the economy in Michigan to pick up. So I am at home with my boys and my little girl Sadie.


----------



## Diesels_Mama

StaffyDaddy said:


> I'll take one of each please


and what would YOU need with those types of weapons crazy! lol...


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Diesels_Mama said:


> and what would YOU need with those types of weapons crazy! lol...


Me and Chino are gonna take over the world!!! :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## blurzredg4

kinda late but ima car audio nut and also a kicker fan....just got a pair or cvx 12s love them nice sound quality compared to the l5s i had anyway i was bored and read through the thread.....thought id add my 2 cents...


----------



## razors_edge

i wanted to go into the marines but since i have a GED and DWI the recruiter told me i need 15 college credits to join, so i started goin to community college and got like 5 credits and i got tired of school at a community college so im goin to Everest Institute right now and if these credits count im probably join the armed forces


----------

